# Key Largo Flats Guides



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

A guy from work is taking a trip to Key Largo in July and was looking for a guide to do some flats fishing with. 

Can any of you guys suggest anyone?


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Benny Blanco
fishingflamingo.com

I know he guides flamingo but not sure where else he guides. He's good!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I was going to say Benny Blanco when I read the topic title. I believe he does do the keys as well. But he is the topnotch guide for Flamingo.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> I was going to say Benny Blanco when I read the topic title. I believe he does do the keys as well. But he is the topnotch guide for Flamingo.


Yep..Topnotch!! Its hard to find guides that actually takes time and gives you tips. he's bada$$


----------

